# EOI Education History Confusion



## musmanhassan (May 16, 2010)

Hi Guys, I am confused while filling the EOI page 6 where we need to fill the education History.

I have done Masters in Computer Science from Pakistan which has been assessed as AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing from ACS.

My Question is While filling the education History information in the Qualification Drop down should I select the 1) Master Degree in Science Business or Technology
or 2) Bachelor Degree in Science Business or Technology. 

Looking forward for your help. Thanks for reading.


----------



## musmanhassan (May 16, 2010)

Can Anybody on the planet! guide me Please....


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

They are asking for actual degree name here, right? You would need to select Masters I believe - but do wait for other members to comment too!


----------



## musmanhassan (May 16, 2010)

Can anyone please further update on this! as I am waiting for the answer to apply.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Guess you would need to take my word for it..


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

musmanhassan said:


> Can anyone please further update on this! as I am waiting for the answer to apply.


U need to select Masters as u have done Masters in Computer Science.

Regards,
Karan


----------



## yotsuba (Nov 14, 2014)

I have the same problem. I had Bachelors Degree but ACS just gave me Diploma. Which one should I use in filling up the EOI form?


----------



## ajc.chow (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi seniors..
Need ur help..i am filling out my EOI form and stuck in Education section. I have formal 16 years of education from Pakistan..i need your help how should i fill my education section like which corresponding education level i should select from the drop down list.
1. Secondary School Certificate (SSC) is issued after 10 years of education (10 year Program)
2. Higher Secondary School Certificate(HSSC) is issued after 12 years of education ( 2 year program)
3. Bachelors Degree issued after 14 years of education (2 year program)
4. Master Degree issued after 16 year of education (2 year Program)
In total i have completed 16 year of formal education.

Please help me which education i should choose in EOI so that i can list all my education qualification inline with australian education leve


----------



## myasirma (Jul 26, 2015)

ajc.chow said:


> Hi seniors..
> Need ur help..i am filling out my EOI form and stuck in Education section. I have formal 16 years of education from Pakistan..i need your help how should i fill my education section like which corresponding education level i should select from the drop down list.
> 1. Secondary School Certificate (SSC) is issued after 10 years of education (10 year Program)
> 2. Higher Secondary School Certificate(HSSC) is issued after 12 years of education ( 2 year program)
> ...



Only Bachelor or higher degrees should be mentioned.


----------



## harinderjitf5 (Jan 5, 2016)

I am BCA(bachelor of Computer Application) and MSc(Information Technology). While filling an EOI I need to select from drop down. Should I select Bachelor in Sciene, Business and Technology for BCA and Masters in Sciene, Business and Technology for MSc(IT) ?


----------

